# CA123- Xanax question



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Just wondering at what point did you finally try Xanax? Had you gone through all possibilities and then settled on this or was it suggested right away? Or did you suggest it to your doctor?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

The daily D started out of the blue January of last year. Tried Immodium and such, made no difference. Went to a GI who did stool testing, said it seemed to be IBS-D and then gave me various meds--Donnatol, and other GI meds. Still made no difference. One day, when I was feeling totally overwhelmed, I took a Xanax (I had some from anxiety problems a few years back.) Well, the D stopped in about a day. Decided then to go back to a psychiatrist I had seen a few years before, told him what had been going on (sick parents, etc) and he said "You have anxiety-induced D, not IBS." He agreed with the Xanax and added Effexor for depression. Now down to .25 Xanax in the morning only plus .75 Effexor and feel so much better. The only time I had D was the day of my mother's funeral, and an extra Xanax stopped it. If you have anymore questions, please feel free to post them.. Take care.


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have used xanax over the last few weeks and it has helped me calm my stomach down, and other horrible symptoms, though I have IBS/C.I started Librax on Tuesday and though it is supposed to be an anti spasmotic/anti anxiety drug, I can't sleep well with it. I tried to add xanax or ambien, and the drug interactions are decreased because of the librax.I honestly think xanax is great. But, it's supposed to be habit forming. I feel like going off of the librax, and going on a different sort of antidepressant and xanax as well.I still wonder if I have IBS/C. I have the wierdest symptoms. I may need a 4th opinion.Linda


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I have somehow convinced myself that all this trouble with the D (and with me nausea and puking) is related to nerves. Because the days where I'm happy and things are going alright and I'm busy doing something, I don't have this trouble. It's when I have nothing else to do but obsess on all this or if I get really nervous about something, this all starts up. But I don' t know. I'm asking because my current GI doctor hasn't mentioned anti-anxiety pills as a solution yet the doctor previous to her did mention it without running the usual tests (endoscopy, etc).


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Almost and Linda,My GI never mentioned anti-anxiety meds either, so that's why I ended up at a psychiatrist. Their speciality is dealing with problems that need meds not generally studied in depth by other doctors. Yes, Xanax can be habit forming, but it hasn't been for me in the sense that I've been able to reduce the original dosage twice and now take just one .25 pill in the morning along with my Effexor. I have to say that if your GI problems--C, D or C/D--are anxiety-induced I think the Xanax can work equally well. Take care.


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, I just got a prescription of Xanax this morning. It's only 0.5 mg. Take one daily and more as needed.Do you think this is enough to help. I read that D could also be a side effect of this drug. I'm a little nervous about taking more.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Carolann,If your doctor prescribed that amount, I would assume he or she thinks that would be a good dosage. Although D can occur with Xanax, I would say it is not a frequent side effect. I would just go ahead and take it as your doctor has directed...if it has any side effect it is likely to be sleepiness and calmness. So you might want to take it the first time when you won't be driving or as they say "operating heavy machinery" but aside from that I would not worry at all--be glad you have something that could be very helpful. Let me know how it goes. Take care.


----------

